# Pictures Of The Year 2004



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

A Presentation of 6 pictures of the year - all once in a lifetime photos.

File Size about 600kb

*Pictures of the Year*


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Some nice pictures there John.









What is the number one picture is it a football team?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Stan said:


> Some nice pictures there John.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 The "Boro" winning the Carling Cup ... once in a lifetime


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Bugger, it didn't work.









I guessed that John, I was trying to wind you up.


----------

